# Engine Covers Finally Painted!!!



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I finally finished painting the engine covers :cool they came out AWESOME!!! It took me about 4 days to make sure everything dried completely and that everything came out perfect. Im allowing the clear coat to dry over night before i actually put them in the engine. Also I am currently in the process of painting the radiator cover. So tomorrow I will post the pictures of them on the engine. Here are the pics (they look orange due to the flash, but trust me they are completely red in person lmao)


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

very nice i have been wanting to paint mine but cant think of how i wanna do them:cheers


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Bluegoat05 said:


> very nice i have been wanting to paint mine but cant think of how i wanna do them:cheers


definitely take your time w.e you do. lol and use an adhesive promoter. It works wonders :cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

What kinda tape did you use. I have tried to tape mine off several times but have no luck. Either the hape wrinkles or tears. I can't get smooth lines.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> What kinda tape did you use. I have tried to tape mine off several times but have no luck. Either the hape wrinkles or tears. I can't get smooth lines.


i used blue painters tape. I just made sure the tape was sticking real well. Also some of the red paint got under the tape when doing the lines, so what i did was i sprayed the paint into a plastic cup and i took a paint brush and i hand fixed the lines. Like i said i took my time to make sure i did it right and it took a couple days. Make sure the tape is securely held down and then paint it. If it bleeds through a little just use a brush. You cant even tell the difference. If you have any questions let me know :cheers


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks good. Just make sure they don't rub the fuel line and start a fire like many have.


----------

